# Router bit for joinery



## EdWilliams (Sep 19, 2011)

Woodworking as a hobby. I am looking for the best recommended router bit to use on router table for joining wood 1/2" Thick x 6" Wide panels for building wooden boxes. There is supposed to be a Reversable Glue Joint? I am trying to build a better joint that is flush and strong. Currently, I am just gluing panels 12" to 24" long together with clamps on a flat surface with wax paper underneath. I am new to woodworking but striving for quality and looking for expert advice. I am buying bits through Rockler and woodcrafter as needed and want to make good investments in my woodshop. Thanks!:thank_you2:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

EdWilliams said:


> Woodworking as a hobby. I am looking for the best recommended router bit to use on router table for joining wood 1/2" Thick x 6" Wide panels for building wooden boxes. There is supposed to be a Reversable Glue Joint? I am trying to build a better joint that is flush and strong. Currently, I am just gluing panels 12" to 24" long together with clamps on a flat surface with wax paper underneath. I am new to woodworking but striving for quality and looking for expert advice. I am buying bits through Rockler and woodcrafter as needed and want to make good investments in my woodshop. Thanks!:thank_you2:


Hi Ed - Welcome to the forum
I think if you take a poll today you'll find most, or at least a significant number, of guys will just joint and glue. Todays glues are far superior to what we had a few years ago. That said, yes, there is a reversible glue joint bit available but it isn't the easiest to set up and use. You here is one source: 1 pc 1/2" SH New Bits Reversible Glue Joint Router Bit | eBay.
I have one of those but have only used it a few times. When I want a little extra glue area and, more importantly, some help aligning the pieces, I find it's hard to beat a wedge tongue and groove bit set like this one:
2 pc 1/2" SH Wedge Joint Tongue & Groove Router bit Set | eBay
Keep in mind that for either of these bits you will lose about half an inch of width for each joint.
Hope this helps


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ed. As John said most just glue together with a butt joint. I like to use a glue joint bit even on raised panels for cabinet doors. This is the one I use. You can get them from any manufacture. They are a little harder to set up as John pointed out. Not difficult once you get the hang of it.

Reversible Glue Joint Bit-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

The Reversable Glue Joint bit sucks hard to setup and use 
Here's one more set of bits that will do it also one set you will not lose any stock for the joint so to speak, see the video how to use the bit set,same web page ..

Edge Banding Router Bit Sets

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits

===


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also usually just butt joint. However, I sometimes use biscuits and you can make slots for them with this bit Biscuit kits and Glue Spreader.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Garden variety rabbet bit for the tongue.
Garden variety 1.875" D slotter for the groove.
Take equal amounts from both sides of stock to self center.
T&G sample (bottom).


----------



## EdWilliams (Sep 19, 2011)

John,
Thanks for the advice. There are some deals on eBay with the Tongue & Grove type bits that you mentioned. For smaller wooden boxes, I will stick with just gluing and trying to keep them as flush as possible.


----------



## EdWilliams (Sep 19, 2011)

The Edge Banding Bits look interesting also for joining as well as hidding plywood on some projects. These are all great ideas. This forum is fantastic for advice. Thanks Again, Ed


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

EdWilliams said:


> John,
> Thanks for the advice. There are some deals on eBay with the Tongue & Grove type bits that you mentioned. For smaller wooden boxes, I will stick with just gluing and trying to keep them as flush as possible.


Hi Ed - I just re-read your original post. I must have missed where you are working with 1/2" stock. The bits we have been discussing are really designed for thicker stock so may be a little more difficult to use. With 1/2" stock, I'd be inclined just to use overlapping rabbets. quick and easy, pretty much self align and, 1/4 x1/4 rabbets would double your glue surface.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, If you want a really strong joint with minimum cost and effort on your 1/2" thick material just rout a 1/4" goove in both pieces and slip a strip of 1/4" plywood into it. You don't lose any width and the joint is reinforced. Odds are this is over kill anyways; quality glues like Titebond are stronger than the wood so a simple butt joint is fine for 1/2" material.


----------

